# Wasserfall in Betonbecken - Anfängerfragen zum Bau



## throsten (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und auch Anfänger beim Anlegen eines Wasserbeckens. Wir möchten einen Wasserfall in eine Mauer einbauen und darunter ein Becken in die (spätere) Terrasse einlassen und mit einem Gitter bündig abdecken. Das Wasserfall soll dann durch das Gitter ins Becken gehen. 

Anbei mal ein Bild. Die Mauer und 3 Seiten des Beckens (1,3m breit, 0,8m tief und 0,4m hoch) sind schon erkennbar. Die Mauer ist noch nicht ausgegossen, Steine sind nur gestapelt. Die 2 Rohre am Boden sind Überlauf in Versickerung und Leer-Rohr zum Stromanschluss/Wasserfall. Es sind keine Pflanzen oder Tiere geplant. 

Meine Fragen:

Durch das Gitter ist es aufwendiger vor dem Winter das Becken leer zu machen. Regen würde es zudem wieder füllen. Habe etwas darüber gelesen, dass man bei Betonbecken die Seitenwände leicht schräg machen soll, dass eine Eisschicht sich nach oben ausdehnen könnte. Ich konnte allerdings nichts über einen empfohlenen Winkel finden. Wie viel Grad sollte das von der Senkrechten abweichen? 3°? 10°? 25°?
Eine Wand (am Pflasterweg) muss ich schalen und gießen. Hier ist ein Winkel kein Problem. Die anderen 3 Seiten sind durch die Mauersteine senkrecht. Hat jemand Erfahrung wenn man mit Spachtelmasse eine Schräge (wie Putz) davor spachtelt. Hält das (auch bei Frost)?
Wie dichte ich das Becken ab? Habe was über "flüssige Folie" gefunden und das in Foren eher davon abgeraten wird. Konnte aber keinen Grund finden. Würde gerne einen dunklen Farbton (z.B. schwarz) haben. Die Mauersteine saugen Wasser wie ein Schwamm. 
Wollte dann eine Tauchpumpe ins Becken setzen. Kann die im Winter drin bleiben?
Brauche ich einen Filter? Ohne Pflanzen und Tiere doch eigentlich nicht, oder?
Sollte ich sonst noch was beachten?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## DbSam (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

Tipp:
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht mauern, sondern mir eine große viereckige Plastewanne suchen und diese versenken.
Somit wären Deine ganzen Fragen beantwortet/hinfällig/erledigt. 

Im Internet kursieren auch schöne Bilder, da ist das 'olle' Gitter schön mit Steinen abgedeckt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Sep. 2017)

So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht wird die Fallhöhe ca. 50 cm betragen, das wird ziemlich laut werden. Ob das Wasser ohne Pflanzen oder Filter klar bleibt bezweifle ich.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2017)

Gibt doch Chlor und Co. 
Nur wird bei der Fallhöhe viel daneben spritzen


----------



## throsten (3. Sep. 2017)

An Steine auf dem Gitter hatten wir auch schon gedacht. Fallhöhe wäre dann tatsächlich ca. 50cm. 

Kann ein Filter wie die Pumpe unten im Becken sein? Wie oft muss der Filter dann gereinigt werden? Wenn < 1x im Jahr wäre das ok. Sonst muss ich den wo anders hin bauen. 

Bei einem Kunststoff-Becken habe ich zwar die Frost- und Beschichtungsfragen gelöst, aber mein Rohr für die Wasser- und Stromleitung gehen in den Boden. Wie bekomme ich das in ein Kunststoff-Becken gelegt? Und mein Wasserüberlauf ist auch im Boden.

Wenn ich die Kunststoff-Becken anschaue, haben die etwa 10°-15° schräge Seitenwände. Reicht das für die Frostsicherheit bei Beton ebenfalls aus?


----------



## mitch (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,


throsten schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich das in ein Kunststoff-Becken gelegt?


dafür gibt es Folienflansche/Tankdurchführungen: https://www.qwant.com/?q=folienflansch&t=images



throsten schrieb:


> Und mein Wasserüberlauf ist auch im Boden.


mit einem Standrohr versehen kann man dann das Becken leicht leeren: https://www.qwant.com/?q=standrohr teich&t=images




DbSam schrieb:


> große viereckige Plastewanne


https://www.qwant.com/?q=gfk becken&t=images


----------



## throsten (4. Sep. 2017)

Danke für die Links. Ein reines Beton-Becken scheint also von Keinem empfehlenswert. 

Wie war das nun mit einem Filter? Brauche ich den?

Brauche ich eine frostsichere Pumpe oder reicht es eine beliebige Pumpe in ca. 30-40cm tiefem Wasser liegen zu haben?


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo!

Du kannst eine ganz normale Teichpumpe nehmen. Sie sollte sollte je nach dem in welcher Klimaregion du wohnst schon mit mindestens 40 cm Wasser überdeckt stehen. Beim Kauf ist die Kennlinie der Pumpe zu beachten. Die Kennlinie zeigt an wieviel Wasser die Pumpe in abhängigkeit der Förderhöhe fördert.

*Förderhöhe = Wasserspiegel > Auslaufhöhe
*
Wenn du mit der Pumpe ganz sicher gehen willst, nimmst du sie im Winter heraus und lagerst sie in einem Eimer Wasser im Keller.

Eine Tauchpumpe wie von dir in Beitrag  #1 genannt halte ich für ungeeignet, sie braucht das 10 - 15 fache an Strom.

Als Filter eignet sich eventuell ein kleiner Druckfilter mit eingebauter UVC die sind schon recht günstig zu haben.

Ich bin im übrigen auch der Meinung das ein Kunstoffbehälter mit Tankdurchführungen die beste Lösung für dich ist.


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2017)

throsten schrieb:


> Brauche ich eine frostsichere Pumpe



frostsicher  soll die Pumpe dann eiswürfel pumpen 

bei Frost sollte die Pumpe abgebaut werden oder dann eben das Becken heizen


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> soll die Pumpe dann eiswürfel pumpen


Nein die macht dann crushed ice


----------



## DbSam (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,


throsten schrieb:


> Brauche ich eine frostsichere Pumpe


... es gibt frostsichere Pumpen.
Die Pumpen von Oase z.B. sind frostsicher bis -20°C. Es gibt sicher noch andere, aber Google kannst Du sicher selbst bedienen.

Ich würde die Pumpe leicht erreichbar außerhalb des Plastebeckens, aber immer(!) unterhalb des minimalen Wasserstandes, installieren. Da muss man dann nicht immer die Steine und das Gitter entfernen.

Filterfrage:
Jein. Das Wasser kannst Du mit Zusatzmitteln chemisch aufbereiten. Es wird sich mit der Zeit trotzdem Dreck ansammeln.
In diesem Fall finde ich einen Druckfilter sinnvoll, welcher außerhalb des Beckens irgendwo in (fast) beliebiger Höhe aufgestellt werden kann. Ob dieser vor oder nach der Pumpe dazwischen gehängt wird hat hier keine größeren Auswirkungen. (Wenn er höher als die Pumpe eingebaut wird, dann muss er natürlich hinter die Pumpe gehängt werden.)  Auf jeden Fall muss er für Wartungszwecke einfach erreichbar sein.
Man könnte es vielleicht zuerst auch ohne Filter versuchen, aber ich weiß nicht wieviel Dreck/Laub/Schmutz/etc. in der Ecke bei Dir anfallen kann.

Lautstärke:
Achte auf eine sehr saubere Installation des Wasserfalls. Das Wasser muss sehr 'sauber', glatt und ohne weitere Verwirbelungen über den Auslauf ablaufen können.
Im Bereich des Auftreffens kann man sich eine Edelstahlkonstruktion bauen lassen. Ein viereckiger Rahmen, welcher nur ein wenig breiter und länger als der auftreffende Wasserschwall und etwa 3-4 Zentimeter hoch ist. Die Höhe richtet sich nach der durchschnittlichen Größe Deiner Steine. Darin, etwa einen Zentimeter tiefer, muss ein wirklich engmaschiges Edelstahlsieb eingebracht werden. Dieses dient als Dämpfung und dann hast Du einen angenehm ruhigen und nicht spritzenden Wasserfall. Diese Konstruktion wird mit den Steinen dann so abgetarnt, dass das Wasser trotzdem ungehindert auf das Sieb auftreffen kann.
Alternativ kann man auch kleine runde Flusskiesel an der Stelle platzieren. Das ist kostensparender aber halt auch etwas lauter.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## throsten (5. Sep. 2017)

Die Idee mit dem Crushed Ice ist im Sommer nicht verkehrt.  

Dann tendiere ich inzwischen zum Kunststoffeinsatz mit Flansch für den über- und ablauf. Muss das unbedingt GFK sein, oder reicht PVC? Vehälter wird ja nicht so groß werden. Ca 120x75x40 cm.

Für einen 60cm breiten Wasserfall bin ich derzeit von ca 4000l pro h ausgegangen. Wie ist eure Erfahrung. Reicht das oder ist das zu viel? Wasserfall wird ca 80-100 cm über der Wasseroberfläche sein. Laut Kennlinien bin ich etwa bei einer 5000-6000l Pumpe. Wie viel muss ich für einen Filter an Druckverlust rechnen?

Hatte auch an die frostsichere Pumpe von Oase gedacht. Mit dem Behälter habe ich aber nur eine geringe Wassertiefe. Komme aus NRW nähe Köln. Unter -20 Grad haben wir hier selten. Die Pumpe ist allerdings recht teuer. Dafür müsste ich nicht ständig das Gitter ausbauen.

Sind trocken aufgestellte Pumpen genau so unhörbar? Zumindest gegenüber dem Plätschern des Wasserfalls? Ich könnte die noch nicht betonierte Seite auf dem Bild mit einer Holztüre verkleiden und hier Pumpe und Filter neben das Becken stellen. Hätte dann ca 75x40x18 cm Platz. Reicht das für Pumpe + Filter. Empfehlungen? Ein Grashalm oder ein Blatt könnte hingeweht werden. Über dem Wasserfall sind aber keine Pflanzen oder Bäume geplant.

@Carsten
Hast Du ein Bild von einem solchen Edelstahl Rahmen?


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

nein, ein Bild habe leider nicht.
Aber vielleicht hast Du selbst eine solch ähnliche Konstruktion schon einmal unbewusst bei einem [DLMURL="https://oase-technik.de/de/teichpumpen/oase-water-entertainment-fertige-wasserspiele/oase-jumping-jet-rainbow-__ star-set-wasserspiel.html"]Wasserspiel mit Wasserstrahl[/DLMURL]  in einem Einkaufszentrum o.ä. gesehen. Dort ist am Auftreffpunkt ein rundes engmaschiges Sieb installiert, welches den Wasserstrahl weich 'auffängt', den Lärm minimiert und Spritzen verhindert.
Den Rahmen habe ich für Dich 'gedanklich dazu konstruiert', damit das Sieb besser auf dem Gitter aufgesetzt werden kann und die Steine nicht unter/über das Sieb rutschen können.
Ein dünner Schwamm in solch einem Rähmchen würde es vielleicht auch tun, das sieht aber optisch überhaupt nicht 'cool' aus.


Das kann irgendeine genügend große Plastewanne sein. Falls diese nicht genügend Stabilität aufweist, kannst Du diese z.B. mit Magerbeton hinterfüllen.
Bitte denke daran, dass diese ein genügend großes Volumen besitzt. Dieser Behälter muss das Wasser, welches sich beim Betrieb des Wasserspiels im Umlauf befindet, im Ruhezustand speichern können.


Wenn Du das Wasser chemisch aufbereitest, dann kannst Du vielleicht vorerst auf einen Filter verzichten, wenn Du Deine Blätter/Grashalme/etc. mit einem entsprechenden kleinem Sieb oder einer Lochplatte am Zulauf zur Pumpe ausfilterst.


Ich würde das Wasserspiel auf jeden Fall so konstruieren, dass die technischen Dinge leicht erreichbar sind und sich irgendwo ein kleines Türchen oder unscheinbarer Bodendeckel befindet ...


Um den Rest der Fragen zu beantworten: Welchen Wasserfall hast Du Dir denn gekauft?


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Nein, ich habe derzeit keinen solchen Wasserfall im Einsatz, aber schon des öfteren mit dem Gedanken gespielt und gedanklich gebaut. Bei meinem derzeitigen Gartenumbau ist eine solche Möglichkeit vorgesehen und es sind dafür auch schon gewisse bauliche Vorraussetzungen geschaffen worden.
All meine Tipps und Hinweise reflektieren nur meine Gedankenspiele.


Edit:
[DLMURL="https://oase-technik.de/de/teichpumpen/oase-wasserspielpumpen-statuenpumpen/oase-aquarius-universal-teichpumpe-statuen-brunnen-quellstein/oase-teichpumpe-aquarius-universal-6000-outdoor-statuenpumpe.html"]Diese Pumpe[/DLMURL] macht keinen schlechten Eindruck


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2017)

throsten schrieb:


> Muss das unbedingt GFK sein, oder reicht PVC?


da gibt es auch noch Mörtelwannen aus PE ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=Mörtelwannen aus PE&t=images


----------



## Limnos (6. Sep. 2017)

Hi

Bei der geringen Größe des Beckens würde ich es im Winter leeren und im Frühjahr neu befüllen, wodurch sich alle Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen Frost erübrigen. Wegen des Spritzwassers wird man ohnehin des öfteren nachfüllen müssen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

